# Cinder Block Horse Barns/Stalls



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Build a set manure composting bins!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

you won't be able to use the bricks at the roof, but you should just be able to search for retaining wall information/ brick wall info and you can use.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I've seen cinder block facilities before, the only recommendation I can think of is if you have any edges or corners to grind them down round....one of the horses caught his brow in a corner....ouch!


----------



## bubbleslove (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes, they're very common down here in hurricane territory. You need to line the walls with rubber mats to help cushion in case a horse kicks. Most people do the CBs only part way up, and either leave the top half open or put in bars as dividers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The problem with cinder blocks is that they are not very strong and if built singley they can easily be pushed down.
As said, they are also very rough so lining with rubber mats would both strengthen and protect. The only other thing is to lay them flat and build up that way.


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> The problem with cinder blocks is that they are not very strong and if built singley they can easily be pushed down.
> As said, they are also very rough so lining with rubber mats would both strengthen and protect. The only other thing is to lay them flat and build up that way.


What do you mean by this? Rebar and cement would be used but Im not sure what you mean by "built singley"


----------

